# Restored Horizontal Lobdell



## STRADALITE (Oct 3, 2022)

This is a restored girls Lobdell.
Pictures aren’t the best but they should tell the story.


----------



## Puruconm (Oct 3, 2022)

350


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 3, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## Metalbender (Oct 3, 2022)

375


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 3, 2022)

No Deal


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 10, 2022)

Any more offers? 
If not I’ll just put it back on the shelf.


----------

